# Wet food



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi all. 

Luna only eats wet food in the morning, as breakfast, and not even much. I started that because she was not eating at all until the afternoon and I was worried. I know Cesar's is not good, but she loves it. One individual packages last three days, which mean she is not eating much of it daily.

Should I change to another brand? Or stick to it? So far she has no issues.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I forgot to add, when we got her for dry food she was eating Merrick Lil Plates grain fee, and I never changed her diet. Should I try their wet food?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Patricia! I know it can be so hard when they are fussy eaters. You are glad just to get them to eat something that they like.
Have you checked out the Dog Food Advisor site? It has good info on the specific ingredients in dog foods. I looked up Cesars. There are several formulas, so this might not be the one you are feeding, but they seem to have meat byproducts, which are slaughterhouse waste, as well as wheat flour, which can cause allergies, and sodium nitrite, which is cancer causing.
Here is the link in case you would like to check it out:
https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/cesar-savory-delights/
I think that over time, these kinds are foods are not the best option for health.
Have you tried Stella & Chewy’s freeze dried? All of mine love it. Daisy was a super fussy eater as a puppy but loved it.
It may just take some time to find a food that she likes that is good for her.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

We tried the Merrick canned food when Daisy was little - Cowboy Cookout. She wouldn’t eat it, but my husband said it looked and smelled delicious! Like beef stew.
Their canned food might be a good option for Luna.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Thank you! I think I will try the Merrick first, since she is used to the dry one. Hopefully it works. 

How do I change foods? Slowly? Mixing it? I've never changed her diet before, so I have no clue.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

You definitely want to change foods gradually to avoid any tummy upset.
I would do 3/4 current food with 1/4 new food for a few days.
If she does okay, then 1/2 and 1/2 for a few days.
Then 1/4 current food, 3/4 new food for a few days.
Then all new food.
Good luck! I hope she likes it!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Thank you! I'll let you know how it goes


----------

